# Foxhound Legislation Passes Pa House



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

Trey, running dogs for deer hunting here is illegal. This is for the training of other game species.

But around here....running dogs for deer wouldn't really be practical IMO. I'm not saying it's wrong, just not practical. But i would support it if the bill ever came to PA.
Have fun in Texas bud


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

you're right...it would be a domino effect all over!!!!

I don't know why many don't post here. I think a lot of people look, don't see anything for their state and then leave. The forum also has a little maturing to do....it's still relatively new so it hasn't caught on to everyone just yet. I think it'll be a big hit in the near future and close to hunting season when the anti's are really scrambling to stop seasons.


----------

